# Anyone want to draw/paint my paintless paint?



## M~R~N (Sep 29, 2007)

Gorgeous photos!! I'm going to give it a shot--I can't make any promises, but I'll try! I only printed off four photos...that's kind of my limit... :lol:


----------



## M~R~N (Sep 29, 2007)

Okay, here's the scoop: would you like a single picture, or a collage? I can do either. Oh, another thing: is it all right if I do just regular pencil? I'm not too good with color and am terrified to touch paints.


----------



## Painted1 (Oct 1, 2007)

I would be grateful for anything!!!


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry, I'm so dumb haha.

Do you want us to take one of those photo's and draw it?

Or, do you want us to try and draw your horse in a different pose?


----------



## Painted1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Just any old random drawing, I just posted so many pictures so you could get a good look at him and see how he moves, etc.... and his comical personality!!!!


----------



## JinxXx0085 (Jul 29, 2007)

I know this is off of the topic but I got intrigued when you said that you had an accident that resulted in a broken pelvis and some vertebrate. 
Are you willing to share what happened?


----------



## Painted1 (Oct 1, 2007)

It was just a freak accident, where my horse spooked at a competition during xc because of a loose horse. 

We were in the middle of take off for a telephone pole oxer and a loose horse practically ran right up our hind end.... Caused for an ugly jump!  Justin was okay, just really shook up.... I was the one who ended up being injured. 

Didn't take me long to get back in the saddle though, because prior to our incident, Justin went beautifully xc!! Very honest (like always). And since, he has still gone beautifully xc.... Still gets a little worried, but I'm just there for him 2x more.... And any reassurance from me gives him the heart of a lion.... Not to toot our own horn, but we really do make a good pair!!!

I take it as a freak thing..... 

BTW, the other rider was not hurt, she just got bucked off after a jump and the horse (being a hot eventer) took a tour of the course I guess.


----------



## JinxXx0085 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dang!! I hate that when a freak accident happens like that. I'm glad that you're doing well now! Woot! Thank you for sharing. 

Back to the pictures... I have to say that Justin and the pig is my favorite one for some reason.


----------



## M~R~N (Sep 29, 2007)

Sorry it's taken me so long!! Sorry for the picture quality, it's kind of fuzzy 'cause I had to use a camera to take the picture.

http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q262/ErikandMia/028.jpg

http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q262/ErikandMia/029.jpg


----------



## Painted1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Ohmygoodness!!!!

I love'em!!!


----------



## M~R~N (Sep 29, 2007)

Glad to hear it


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

I know it's been forever since you posted this but I was going through looking for some work I could do. Are you still interested in a drawing? Let me know.
My Flickr page to see my work:
Collection: Art


----------



## GoingNowhere (Jul 14, 2009)

Here's my quick try. Hope you like it!










-goingnowhere


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

i know this has nothing to do with the thread but that is a good looking horse


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Im not the worlds greatest painter. but ill see what I can do. I think itll be fun.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I think I just posted on the wrong thread. But I'll give it a shot. I am not the greatest painter but ill draw you something. I think it'll be fun


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Keep an eye out for a new thread from me and Ill give it a shot and try to draw him.


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

shmurmer4 said:


> i know this has nothing to do with the thread but that is a good looking horse


 I was about to post the same thing.

I cant draw to save my life, but i really like your horse.


----------



## Painted1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank you so much! I love the drawing! 

Justin is a great horse! I've had him since 1999.  He's currently on lease to Wilson College in PA for their equestrian team and therapeutic riding program. So he's a wonderful guy too!


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm an idiot for mot realizing how old the original request was :roll:. Anyway, here's what I did:







(I'm really hoping it's just my monitor making the drawing look all skewed, and it looks okay for everyone else)


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm a horrible artist but hey I need practice! I'll give it a shot!


----------



## Painted1 (Oct 1, 2007)

aww i love it


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll also post a completely off topic post, but my instructor has a paintless paint named Just'n Time! He's the same color, with just a little less white on his face! He was named Just'n because they were getting ready to leave on vacation and couldn't leave until he was born. They walked out to the barn the day before they were supposed to leave to find him born, Just'n Time. He's coming on 5 though...


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I have a sketch of him. It is not the best but here it is: Horse... by ~strainam on deviantART


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Man I would love to do this, as a professional artist, this intrigues me! The post is super old and not sure when I'd finish it by. Lots of pencil stretches here, I would want to paint him, his color is WAY to pristine to ignore!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

MouseZ, I'm having the same thoughts. I might have a play in pastels, just do something small as I'm having a bit of a mad drawing moment and have been pumping them out like you wouldn't believe! I must be stressed at work :S


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Lol give me some of that motivation please! I am so behind on drawings! I was going to use acrylic and possibly some oil overlay to accent the color.


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

How's it coming Katyty? I started doing realism but then to pass time at work I doodled a caricature of our friend Justin here and I think it's a good depiction of him. Not sure if I will upload this one as a cutesy one, full color or just lined since it wasn't a serious attempt


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

M~R~N said:


> Okay, here's the scoop: would you like a single picture, or a collage? I can do either. Oh, another thing: is it all right if I do just regular pencil? I'm not too good with color and am terrified to touch paints.


I SUCK at color too! LOL!


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

How do these people look so nice and pretty on their horses! I always look like a goofy goober when Im riding, lol!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

MouseZ I haven't had a chance to start it yet, work has been unbelievably crazy this week and I've had a new influx of commissions come in so no time for freebies at the moment!


----------

